# Testing For Covid Antibodies Reveals Real Fatality Rate



## win231 (Apr 21, 2020)

As I suspected, the death rate for Coronavirus is much lower than we were told; it's now at less than 1%, way less dangerous than the flu.
Besides causing needless worry & stress, they destroy the country's economy with their need to sensationalize.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 21, 2020)

I think they should also be more upfront about the specifics.  Example:  while today's news said 83 people in this state have died, info the day before yesterday stated nearly half of the c.v. cases have been residents in eldercare facilities, with other large percentages being healthcare workers and employees of three meat-packing plants.  Doesn't mean everybody else is safe, but from this info it'd seem places where there are a large number of individuals in "close quarters" are more at risk.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 21, 2020)

The antibody testing is flawed according to numerous reports.  Here's one representative article.  

_In recent weeks, the United States has seen the first rollout of blood tests for coronavirus antibodies, widely heralded as crucial tools to assess the reach of the pandemic in the United States, restart the economy and reintegrate society.
But for all their promise, the tests — intended to signal whether people may have built immunity to the virus — are already raising alarms.
Officials fear the effort may prove as problematic as the earlier launch of diagnostic tests that failed to monitor which Americans, and how many, had been infected or developed the disease the virus causes. Criticized for a tragically slow and rigid oversight of those tests months ago, the federal government is now faulted by public health officials and scientists for greenlighting the antibody tests too quickly and without adequate scrutiny._


NY Times article here


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 21, 2020)

Ronni said:


> The antibody testing is flawed according to numerous reports.  Here's one representative article.
> 
> _In recent weeks, the United States has seen the first rollout of blood tests for coronavirus antibodies, widely heralded as crucial tools to assess the reach of the pandemic in the United States, restart the economy and reintegrate society.
> But for all their promise, the tests — intended to signal whether people may have built immunity to the virus — are already raising alarms.
> ...



I don't know if it's the same test or not, but today there was an "online assessment to determine risk," and my results said I'm not eligible for testing.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 21, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I don't know if it's the same test or not, but today there was an "online assessment to determine risk," and my results said I'm not eligible for testing.


No. The testing referenced is a blood test to determine antibodies in the blood that would indicate resistance to the virus....that we’ve developed antibodies to fight covid-19


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 21, 2020)

Seasonal flu death rate is reported as approx. 0.1% or less (1 death per 1,000 cases).  COVID 19 death rate? All we have so far are SWAGs but it is almost certainly higher than 0.1%.  Since I am in the high risk category, as is my SO, I'm no hurry for things to go back to "normal".

(SWAG = Scientific Wild Ass Guess)


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> As I suspected, the death rate for Coronavirus is much lower than we were told; it's now at less than 1%, way less dangerous than the flu.
> Besides causing needless worry & stress, they destroy the country's economy with their need to sensationalize.


Where you getting this info from @win231 .... I keep reading in the news that its way Higher than it is and way more Dangerous than the flu....


----------



## win231 (Apr 21, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Where you getting this info from @win231 .... I keep reading in the news that its way Higher than it is and way more Dangerous than the flu....


Besides yesterday's & today's news briefing by Dr. Ferrer, several medical professors:
https://www.thecollegefix.com/covid...s-the-flu-in-america-stanford-med-professors/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2020)

Since you still think it's way less worrisome than the flu, view the numbers in another way. It's obvious that we didn't have the correct percentage of deaths to infections because there is no way to know how many people are infected until mass testing is widely. But consider this COVID-19 has killed more people in the U.S. in *one month *than the flu did in a year according the the latest article I read warning that this virus is way more deadly than the flu. And keep in mind, we're not nearly through yet. A second wave is expected to be more deadly this coming winter.
https://www.nationalreview.com/2020...-in-one-month-than-the-flu-kills-in-one-year/


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Since you still think it's way less worrisome than the flu, view the numbers in another way. It's obvious that we didn't have the correct percentage of deaths to infections because there is no way to know how many people are infected until mass testing is widely. But consider this COVID-19 has killed more people in the U.S. in *one month *than the flu did in a year according the the latest article I read warning that this virus is way more deadly than the flu. And keep in mind, we're not nearly through yet. A second wave is expected to be more deadly this coming winter.
> https://www.nationalreview.com/2020...-in-one-month-than-the-flu-kills-in-one-year/


We are not through the first wave yet, cases are still climbing in Utah, Georgia, and other states.  The states hit first are coming down, maybe, but there is still a long way to go.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2020)

I've seen reports that the virus could've been lose in China as early as last September in the US by late October. That being said the virus had plenty of time to spread and mutate. Especially since it's considered more contagious. Here state and counties the big problem is with nursing homes getting hit hard yet many haven't allowed visitors for a month.  

If this has a 2 week incubation how are there surges in places the had recommendations in effect for over a month in many places. I think by shutting down at the sametime in many areas put alot of people with different routines and on schedules together spread it as much as it prevented in other cases. Some theorized curfews, shutdowns and reduced public transportation schedules jammed alot of people in buses and subway cars which helped spread it in NYC as an example.  

So I would agree this was here and in Europe much earlier than reported and a degree of herd immunity has already developed in many areas.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> I've seen reports that the virus could've been lose in China as early as last September in the US by late October. That being said the virus had plenty of time to spread and mutate. Especially since it's considered more contagious. Here state and counties the big problem is with nursing homes getting hit hard yet many haven't allowed visitors for a month.
> 
> If this has a 2 week incubation how are there surges in places the had recommendations in effect for over a month in many places. I think by shutting down at the sametime in many areas put alot of people with different routines and on schedules together spread it as much as it prevented in other cases. Some theorized curfews, shutdowns and reduced public transportation schedules jammed alot of people in buses and subway cars which helped spread it in NYC as an example.
> 
> So I would agree this was here and in Europe much earlier than reported and a degree of herd immunity has already developed in many areas.


There might be herd immunity in places like NYC, but the only immunity I’ll get from the virus is death, and I feel that’s a bit extreme.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 22, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> There might be herd immunity in places like NYC, but the only immunity I’ll get from the virus is death, and I feel that’s a bit extreme.


Same here.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 22, 2020)

Well in my county we have 19 confirmed cases and 381 individuals tested. So what drove those 381 people to be tested? Short of breath? I'm short of breath. Should I get tested? I'm short of breath because I'm angry and anxious. Had this off and on for years.  Doesn't mean I have Covid 19. My son says I should go get tested. Why? I'm not coughing, I don't have a fever. Because I might have it and not know it? If I don't know I have it then I am well enough to just stay home. I don't want to leave the house anymore anyway.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Well in my county we have 19 confirmed cases and 381 individuals tested. So what drove those 381 people to be tested? Short of breath? I'm short of breath. Should I get tested? I'm short of breath because I'm angry and anxious. Had this off and on for years.  Doesn't mean I have Covid 19. My son says I should go get tested. Why? I'm not coughing, I don't have a fever. Because I might have it and not know it? If I don't know I have it then I am well enough to just stay home. I don't want to leave the house anymore anyway.


We now have 1714 case in my county and 3296 cases in the state.  Our state was mentioned by you know who as being able to open.  The cases go up 50% more each week because people did not practice social distancing until a week or so ago.  32 deaths.  

I don’t go out as much and wear a mask when I do.  I have heart failure, short of breath a lot, allergies and other stuff so I cough, and joints always hurt due to other stuff.  Son also wanted me to get tested.   just my usual spring situation.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 22, 2020)

Geezzzz, does it ever end?    
The _New York Times _reports today that the CDC failed to follow its own protocols when creating coronavirus tests, sending kits out across the country that had been rendered ineffective because they were tainted with the COVID-19 due to sloppiness:

https://www.nationalreview.com/corn...H65gVMLRCxGH-g-JpVfJg3QFsY4jk-CD9f_CXef94tLvU


----------



## win231 (Apr 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Since you still think it's way less worrisome than the flu, view the numbers in another way. It's obvious that we didn't have the correct percentage of deaths to infections because there is no way to know how many people are infected until mass testing is widely. But consider this COVID-19 has killed more people in the U.S. in *one month *than the flu did in a year according the the latest article I read warning that this virus is way more deadly than the flu. And keep in mind, we're not nearly through yet. A second wave is expected to be more deadly this coming winter.
> https://www.nationalreview.com/2020...-in-one-month-than-the-flu-kills-in-one-year/


You are repeating what they're telling us - which is OK; that's the information you have confidence in.  My mind doesn't work that way.  Once I'm lied to or any attempt is made to deceive me, I don't believe anything they tell me after that.


----------



## win231 (Apr 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Since you still think it's way less worrisome than the flu, view the numbers in another way. It's obvious that we didn't have the correct percentage of deaths to infections because there is no way to know how many people are infected until mass testing is widely. But consider this COVID-19 has killed more people in the U.S. in *one month *than the flu did in a year according the the latest article I read warning that this virus is way more deadly than the flu. And keep in mind, we're not nearly through yet. A second wave is expected to be more deadly this coming winter.
> https://www.nationalreview.com/2020...-in-one-month-than-the-flu-kills-in-one-year/


It's not what I think.  You are quoting the wrong person.  This information did not come from me.  It's what they're admitting now.  If the flu has a 3% mortality rate & they now revised the mortality rate of Coronavirus to "less than 1%," which is more dangerous?


----------



## Don M. (Apr 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> As I suspected, the death rate for Coronavirus is much lower than we were told; it's now at less than 1%, way less dangerous than the flu.  Besides causing needless worry & stress, they destroy the country's economy with their need to sensationalize.



While it's still too early for any final numbers, current data at the CDC web site indicates that there have been about 10,000 deaths, so far this flu season, while in just the past 4 months, over 40,000 deaths have been reported related to CV-19...and we are nowhere near to having a vaccine, for CV-19.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> As I suspected, the death rate for Coronavirus is much lower than we were told; it's now at less than 1%, way less dangerous than the flu.
> Besides causing needless worry & stress, they destroy the country's economy with their need to sensationalize.


Experts suspect the death rate could be higher because an unknown number of people may have died and have yet to be found.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 22, 2020)

Don M. said:


> While it's still too early for any final numbers, current data at the CDC web site indicates that there have been about 10,000 deaths, so far this flu season, while in just the past 4 months, over 40,000 deaths have been reported related to CV-19...and we are nowhere near to having a vaccine, for CV-19.


Where did you find that CDC statistic that shows the 10,000 deaths from flu?  I've been trying to make heads or tails out of their site and it's problematic to say the least. 
One other peeve of mine is the word vaccine being bandied about.
We don't have a vaccine for the flu either. If we did, we wouldn't need yearly or by-yearly flu shots.
 For example, you get a vaccine shot for rubella, polio, smallpox, mumps, chicken pox, etc.  and you don't need to repeat those shots every year. To me, that's a vaccine.


----------



## win231 (Apr 22, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Where did you find that CDC statistic that shows the 10,000 deaths from flu?  I've been trying to make heads or tails out of their site and it's problematic to say the least.
> One other peeve of mine is the word vaccine being bandied about.
> We don't have a vaccine for the flu either. If we did, we wouldn't need yearly or by-yearly flu shots.
> For example, you get a vaccine shot for rubella, polio, smallpox, mumps, chicken pox, etc.  and you don't need to repeat those shots every year. To me, that's a vaccine.


^^^ A shining example of a thinking person who uses logic instead of programmed belief.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 22, 2020)

The second word in the headline of the OP attachment is *"could"  *That is suggesting a possibility not a fact.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> It's not what I think.  You are quoting the wrong person.  This information did not come from me.  It's what they're admitting now.  If the flu has a 3% mortality rate & they now revised the mortality rate of Coronavirus to "less than 1%," which is more dangerous?


LIKE I SAID...you can't go by percentages when the hard numbers are there in black and white. Which is more dangerous? Well I'd say COVID killing over 40,000 in a month is way more dangerous than 10,000 a year from the flu. This article puts a different spin on the flu numbers, which were much more than the 10,000 originally mentioned. If I understand it correctly, in the U.S. 34,200 people died during the 2018-2019 flu season which spands about 5 months. The numbers aren't fully tallied for the 2019-2020 season yet. The article recognizes that the flu has a high number of deaths but that COVID is proving to be deadlier.
"Not that you ought to take influenza lightly. Flu season in the US, which runs from October through May, claims tens of thousands of lives every year. This season CDC estimates that, as of mid-March, between 29,000 and 59,000 have died due to influenza illnesses. Add to that the misery of hundreds of thousands of flu-related hospitalizations and millions of medical visits for flu symptoms this season.

So while the flu has long been considered a dangerous seasonal scourge, new data on the COVID-19 epidemic underscore a frightening fact: COVID-19 is even deadlier." 
The entire article, which includes global flu numbers:
https://www.health.com/condition/cold-flu-sinus/how-many-people-die-of-the-flu-every-year


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> As I suspected, the death rate for Coronavirus is much lower than we were told; it's now at less than 1%, way less dangerous than the flu.
> Besides causing needless worry & stress, they destroy the country's economy with their need to sensationalize.


Very interesting.  Do you have a website name or link for that?  I just heard on tv the death rate for flu in the US was in the 30,000s so far and the virus was in the 40,000s.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 22, 2020)

Just saw a guy on MSNBC yammering about too many false negatives with testing for Corona virus. Now what?


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Just saw a guy on MSNBC yammering about too many false negatives with testing for Corona virus. Now what?


Rather than spending time on counting how about spending resources on  treatments. Don't need a scoreboard to know you are coughing or feel like crap.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> As I suspected, the death rate for Coronavirus is much lower than we were told; it's now at less than 1%, way less dangerous than the flu.
> Besides causing needless worry & stress, they destroy the country's economy with their need to sensationalize.


That's what this guy thought, too.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/04/23/ohio-funeral-canceled-coronavirus/


----------



## Judycat (Apr 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> That's what this guy thought, too.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/04/23/ohio-funeral-canceled-coronavirus/


Blah. People have lost their minds for sure. May this family find peace.


----------

